# Loire camp site's



## cunny

Hi we plan to travel to France end of June 2012 for two weeks,we are looking for suggestions for camp site's in the loire area, it would be nice to be able to walk into a town/village at night. Looking for somewhere with not a lot of children as we have been their and done that, also best ferry routes for that region.
Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## Grizzly

This is a friendly site we like at Azay le Rideau:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=651

It's a municipal so not specifically geared to children though there will be some in summer. There is plenty of space so you can avoid them.

It's an easy walk into town where there are some serious restaurants and the chateau is right next door.

The river(Cher ?) forms one boundary of the site which is well-shaded.

G

Edit: Apologies ! I've just edited my entry in the campsite database- to remove the hyphens from the name Azay le Rideau -and the entry has gone and presumably won't return until a mod has checked my edit.

It's Camping Municipal Le Sabot at Azay le Rideau if you want to google it.


----------



## MrWez

We used this one at Durtal:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3828

There were some kids there but given that we were there in August there weren't that many and they weren't obtrusive. We had a choice of pitches so you can find yourself somewhere out of the way.

Lovely site on the banks of the Loire, you walk out of a small gate and you're on the path alongside the river.

Some restaurants and a boulangerie within reasonable walking distance. Bar on site that serves some food.

Durtal is between Angers and Le Mans.

MrWez


----------



## Zebedee

Grizzly said:


> presumably won't return until a mod has checked my edit.


Hi Grizz

Mods can't do that - it's the Deputy Admins, and there are only two of them available at the moment. They are usually pretty quick though.

>> This <<  is a nice site and there is also some wild camping under and near to the bridge.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly

Zebedee said:


> Mods can't do that - it's the Deputy Admins, and there are only two of them available at the moment. They are usually pretty quick though.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, now done and dusted.

G


----------



## SomersetSteve

We've stayed at Camping Ile d'Offard in Saumur in the past. It used to be municipal but is now independent. Details on http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1717


----------



## gaspode

SomersetSteve said:


> We've stayed at Camping Ile d'Offard in Saumur in the past.


I was just about to suggest that one, we were there a couple of months ago and it's just been taken over by new owners who say they're to upgrade the facilities over the winter. It's very handy for walking into town as are these other two:

<<Amboise>> One of our favourite campsites in the area.

<<Montbazon>> This site is brilliant on weekends, there's an excellent "bricolage" in the field opposite early Sunday morning and the site restaurant holds a traditional French Sunday lunch, complete with dancing to traditional live music in the afternoon.

Both sites are municipals so quite resonably priced, both are alongside the river yet within easy walk of the town and neither tend to have many kids running around.


----------



## dipper17

We stopped at a very nice site in Jargeau, east of Orleans. The site was down by the river, although views of the river are blocked by trees. It's a 5-min walk into the town for all the facilities. You can get a bus from the town centre to Orleans. Really nice views of the Loire from the town. It has a new toilet block which is very good and lots of varied pitches.

Cheers


----------



## b2tus

Another thumbs up for Camping Ile d'Offard in Saumur particularly now they are in the ACSI book.

We were there last September and IIRC, we paid Euro 14/night. Superb swimming pool.


----------



## SomersetSteve

b2tus said:


> Another thumbs up for Camping Ile d'Offard in Saumur particularly now they are in the ACSI Book [MHF Link].
> 
> We were there last September and IIRC, we paid Euro 14/night. Superb swimming pool.


I didn't want to say too much about the site as it's a few years since I was there but there are some great night views of the illuminated chateau and and pleasant riverside walk to town, one of my absolute favourites.


----------



## steco1958

There are loads of campsites in that area, I would not book anywhere just go and explore.

As for the ferry routes, I always go Channel Tunnel, if you want to use a ferry, Dover - Calais, is as good as any, they have good deals on prices, also its a nice drive down to that area.

Steve


----------



## bigtwin

gaspode said:


> <<Amboise>> One of our favourite campsites in the area.


But ........... they dont allow tag axles!


----------



## gaspode

bigtwin said:


> But ........... they dont allow tag axles!


Well we've had a tag axle on there during a MHF meet - and we've camped there in a Hobby too. 8O I very much doubt you would be refused in a tag axle if you were English and respectable looking. If by chance they decided to be pedantic, part of the campsite is an aire with automatic barrier control so they can't refuse tag axles there anyway.

Like many French municipals they "discourage" tag axles because of the association with "travellers" and there is often a traveller community camped over the other side of the river from Amboise. They don't usually cause problems other than using the showers for free but the management don't like it. Last year they extended and replaced the perimiter fence so they're not as susceptible these days.


----------



## homenaway

We have stayed at the fairly basic two star campsite at Chaumont sur Loire which is by the river and near the village and wasn't busy in June.

The large chateau on the hill has an annual garden festival which we enjoyed with interesting, and some a bit quirky, themed layouts. 

Steve


----------



## bigtwin

gaspode said:


> bigtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> But ........... they dont allow tag axles!
> 
> 
> 
> ..... I very much doubt you would be refused in a tag axle if you were English and respectable looking.
Click to expand...

Ahh, that's where I went wrong; I shall ask my English wife to try to book us in next time!

It was most disappointing to be turned away.


----------



## cunny

Thanks everyone, you have give me something to go on !! now the planning can begin !!!


----------

